# FYI - JIG for Galaxy Nexus [forces ODIN mode in case of softbrick]



## dem (Nov 6, 2011)

I just received this jig: http://www.dealextre...700-i9100-93514

It cost me $1.60 with free shipping from Hong Kong. Mine took almost 6 weeks to arrive. I hope I never have to use it, but I tested it and it does work on the Galaxy Nexus. For the unfamiliar, a jig is basically a simple hardware way of last resort to get your phone into download / odin mode, which should allow you a method to flash a stock rom onto your phone, even if your phone won't otherwise boot and a standard button combo press won't get you into odin mode.

Here is an FAQ that I found: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1402286

Don't know if that link is kosher, but I searched and couldn't locate anything similar on Rootzwiki.

I do hope this helps someone.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

ordered mine a month ago. Still waiting.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

The jig is up

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> The jig is up
> 
> Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using RootzWiki


Love the name. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

I picked mine up months ago when I was hoping the GSII would come to VZW. Hopefully I never have to use it though.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Link provided is not for I515
Does it work?


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

DHO said:


> Link provided is not for I515
> Does it work?


It'll work.


----------



## dem (Nov 6, 2011)

Mine definitely works......as stated in the OP.


----------

